# HF grinder upgrade finally!



## drs23 (Sep 25, 2014)

Finally got around to a project I've been wanting to do for a while. I  picked up a Horrible Freight 8" bench grinder last summer. I was doing a  'frame off' for a guy that his wife worked there. It was on sale, I had  a 20% off coupon and his wife used her employee discount. I think they  ended up owing me money. )  It was a vibrator/walker out of the box but after new wheels and the  spacers I turned for the spindles it runs smoothy. That didn't take care  of the cheesey tool rests though. Thus, my project.

The donor piece, a 2 1/2 X 2 1/2 X 1/4 piece of angle:





Squared up and the scale knocked off:





Should be an upgrade:





Welded, bead blasted, primed/painted & installed:





Quite  the improvement! Now onto getting proficient at grinding HSS and  sharpening drill bits. Sounds like sparks flying Saturday!

I've needed a light over the grinder for ever as well. I was cleaning a shelf-0-stuff and ran across a light I'd forgotten about having. It was stashed because the weak springs that were on it wouldn't support it and it was flaccid as in worthless. I picked up a spring at the hardware store and life is good now.

I cut a piece of the angle 1 1/2" wide and turned a piece of cold rolled and welded it together leaving about 2" of the round stock for the light to swing on. I turned out good and works like a charm.

Installed:





The light mounted:





Now I can see what I'm doing. A productive couple of days!


----------



## Andre (Sep 25, 2014)

Looking good!


----------

